# Llama questions



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

We are considering a llama as a guard, have a few questions for any experienced llama folks...

1. Any recommendations for breeders near Ohio who raise with sheep/goats and would be honest regarding 'guard' ability? 

2. Our pasture separates our doe barn from our buck barn, so does in heat trek across the pasture to flirt along the fenceline, we have 7 strand high tensile electric fence for the does, reinforced stock panels for the bucks with about an 8 foot gap in between. So, a llama, who will instinctively herd and respond when charged, will it react to the bucks acting like fools when in rut? Or would I have to be concerned about it constantly trying to herd the girls away?

3. How likely are llamas to develop aggression towards visitors and farm help? I realize this is probably more of an individual animal trait, also how well they generally acclimate to family pets / dogs.

Thanks so much in advance,
Amanda


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would look at the list of breeders on Ohio River Valley Llama Association. Two people that I can think of who could at least lead you in the right direction are Barb Baker and LeeAnn King.

Llamas will be protective against anyone or anything that they are not used to. My guard llama used to intimidate my birthing customers when they came to see crias. She never charged anyone but was ver imposing.

I think it would depend on the llama and how you introduce any pets.


----------



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Karen-

I dropped an email to Barb, we are not far from her. I also ran across a farm east of here in Bristolville that has a few females for sale that have been with sheep. I sent them an email as well, the prices are quite low, call me a skeptic but I'm always wary of that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to talk to people. Some people just need to move animals and you can get a really good animal for a low price. Others are questionable. Hopefully they will get back to you.


----------

